

Conway's Game Of Life in APL - coldtea
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4

======
ColinWright
This is stunningly wonderful, and deserves to be here, and I hope it provokes
discussion. In case it doesn't, you may wonder why. It might be because a few
people have seen it before. Here are some of the previous submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204042)
: A few comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451923)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=451951)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=944431)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1041500)
: 31 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499630](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1499630)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1601472)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2210070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2210070)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547655](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2547655)
: 22 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2889115)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3279927)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3289795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3289795)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3602025](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3602025)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3840273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3840273)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4611015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4611015)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4642628)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6823190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6823190)

~~~
coldtea
Thanks. Strangely HN's Submit form didn't catch this as a duplicate posting.
Perhaps the other submissions point to different video urls?

